

Why movies look weird at 48fps but games are better at 60fps - mattgodbolt
http://accidentalscientist.com/2014/12/why-movies-look-weird-at-48fps-and-games-are-better-at-60fps-and-the-uncanny-valley.html

======
StefanKarpinski
This really, really deserved more upvotes. I'm really glad I caught it. This
effect bugs the hell out of me on newer TVs. I can't help but be completely
distracted by how obvious it is that the set is a set and the actors are just
people pretending. This explains the phenomenon better than anything else I've
read.

~~~
morganvachon
> I can't help but be completely distracted by how obvious it is that the set
> is a set and the actors are just people pretending.

This really bugs the hell out of me, especially on 120Hz TVs. Granted, sports
and newscasts look like you're sitting right there which is neat, but for
fictional shows it's unnerving. My sister has one of those TVs, and we
occasionally go over there to watch The Walking Dead with them. It's as if the
video is being slightly fast-forwarded, paused, then fast-forwarded again, but
the dialogue still sounds normal throughout. It really takes us out of the
moment and looks more like a documentary of the making of the show, rather
than the show itself.

------
feld
The level of detail in this post is insane. I wasn't expecting so much from a
blog post.

